# Wedding Coming Up - What do I take to get through it?!



## trelkovsky (Sep 18, 2006)

I am having a reoccurance of my DP/Anxiety disorder for the first time in 10 years. It's been going on about 2 months now and I have started Lexapro 5 days ago. However, I am getting married the Friday after next (9/29). It will be a big event with 250 people. Prior to it, I will have to ride around the city with my fiancee and a photographer taking pictures. My DP is worst in public places, wide opens spaces and social situations (even one on one). I am terrified about how I am going to get through this major day. I am thinking of taking xanax, ativan or valium but doesn't that make you even more withdrawn? As bad as it sounds, all I want is to be able to get through the day as I've pretty much given up on enjoying it as bad as I wanted to. Does anyone have any advice on how to handle this?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I would talk to the doc who prescribed the Lexapro and see if he or she has any suggestions.

Maybe a small dose of klonopin? You don't want to be all groggy on your wedding day.

Congrats on the wedding.


----------



## myophora (Oct 17, 2006)

How did it go???


----------

